# Looking for assistant work



## PersistentNomad (Sep 2, 2016)

Hey all, 
I recently became a stay at home mom and I'd like to put my photo skills to good use. I'm really interested in finding part time work as a backup shooter or a post-processor for an established photog. Trouble is, I'm having a hard time finding postings for that. Does anybody have any good ideas for where I can go to find those kinds of things? Craigslist is the best so far, but pickings are slim.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 2, 2016)

Approach it just like a job [that you probably won't get paid for]  Put together a resume and a portfolio, put on your Sunday-go-ta'-meetin' clothes and start knocking on doors.  For every working photographer making a living there are probably a dozen people who want to intern for him/her.  I live and work in a very small community and I would get an average of 1-2 e-mails a month from people applying for "work" with me.


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 2, 2016)

facebook has bunches of "local" photog groups.  some are looking for 2nd shooters, etc.
though the few i'm in they do kinda like to see a portfolio first before they let you join.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 2, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Approach it just like a job [that you probably won't get paid for]  Put together a resume and a portfolio, put on your Sunday-go-ta'-meetin' clothes and start knocking on doors.  For every working photographer making a living there are probably a dozen people who want to intern for him/her.  I live and work in a very small community and I would get an average of 1-2 e-mails a month from people applying for "work" with me.



Oh my...


----------



## PersistentNomad (Sep 2, 2016)

I'm not totally inexperienced in doing this kind of work, but the photog I work most regularly is changing her business around, and there won't be must second shooter opportunity for me anymore.


----------



## jeffW (Sep 5, 2016)

ASMP has an assistant's list and I believe APA had one as well.  Not sure but I would also check out PPA and see if they have an assistant's list to get on.

For me it's a real turn off for me when I post an ad looking for an assistant and I get responses "I'm also a photographer/second shooter." imho I think a lot of hiring photographers are more concerned that the assistant understands the world of grip than looking through a young person's portfolio. (unless you are strictly looking to be a second shooter for weddings)
Its easy to have a second website - I'm not sure why students and assistants don't have one specifically for their assisting business.  Have some local info so any out of town photographers know you can help with logistics such as where to eat lunch, any local rental shops or even if you have equipment for rent.  A picture of what you look like at a typical job - business projects normally can't have someone who looks like they've been following a band for the last sixth months. And something that acknowledges you understand the thankless hours of moving lights stands, asking strangers for releases or lugging heavy cases.

My other thought is if you're looking for more at home post production work I would also learn video editing; After Effects and Premier or Final Cut.  I believe the out sourcing need is going to jump exponentially.

hope this helps


----------

